# I'm new too...



## mon_petit_hérrison (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,
I don't really know much about forums, but I have been following this one for some time now and felt like I shouldn't sit in the rafters any longer. I have a sweet baby girl named Pigeon who, in the two weeks that I have had her has exceeded all of my expectations so far! She has been quick to bond with me, which I know is rather surprising. After a six hour car ride I opened her box up and she just stuck her little nose up in the air eager to get to know her new surroundings! After some initial hesitation she has started to take a liking to my roommate as well, it's been so much fun to play with her together! If someone educates me on how to post a picture on here I will gladly show her off. 

In any case, I do have one question which I should probably put elsewhere but I figured could tack on here too. Do hedgehogs get the hiccups? I don't really know how else to describe what she does, and it isn't in relation to anything really noticeable like fright or anger or anything like that, it happens randomly when she is on my lap or crawling around. She just seems to be hiccuping, in rather quick succession and only occasionally. Just wondering if anyone knew anything about this...? 
Thanks!


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your baby. That's so great that you're already close. Sounds like you got a keeper


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont have an answer to your question, i just thought her name is cute. i had a cat named pigeon , cuz she maked cooing noises


----------



## InfiniteInsight (May 20, 2010)

I am going to bump this thread because my hedgie seems to do this as well. He'll continue to do it until you pick him up. Is this a sign of something? 

Also, We took him to the vet within the first week we got him to have a health check up. Vet said he was okay...though it was a fast check up. The doctors were stressed because while we were waiting to be seen a dog that was struck by a car was brought in without a call ahead.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The little rhythmic twitches are normal, especially for babies.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep, Quillamina does that too. I don't think Loki's ever done it, but Quilly does it regularly. Nothing to worry about.


----------

